# South Africa is great



## alanb (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi guys,
One of the previous threads really got into the woes of SA, crime etc. I have a new slant. Why not buy a Guest House on the lovely Kwazulu Natal South Coast for about 240,000 euros and live the life of Reilly. Warm tropical weather. Lots of overseas guests who rave about the place and as a bonus you make a good living. Is there problems here. Of course. Are they worse than other countries? Probably. Are they survivable? Definitely. Pros and Cons with the Pros truly magnificent.
Cheers
alanb


----------



## Slim (Dec 30, 2008)

The following was posted on IOL recently. I dont know if links are allowed on here, but will find out in a second. So you reckon this is nothing to worry about?



> A total of 1722 people were assaulted in KwaZulu-Natal and 111 people sustained gunshot wounds over the first 18 days of December, the provincial health department said.
> 
> Another 493 people had been stabbed, and 282 raped (49 being child victims).
> 
> ...


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Excellent idea, AlanB, Pennington is probably the best, some really cheap houses there now, just mention you like a braai Area with access to the beach.

If you contact the Mormon mission in Utah they will recommend people to you.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey AlanB, just thought of something, maybe you can organise Hunting safari's on the Beach at night in Natal??
Bit of an adrenalin rush?
combine it with shark hunts at Aliwal Shoal, every diver has to have one or two bleeding Rock cod on their Dive belt just to even things out,


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

AlanB: Are you kidding.....? I wasn't aware that the life of Riley involved getting killed for your mobile. That money could get you something great on the Australian coast where you can have it all in total safety in a 1st world country.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Halo, I think Alanb has hit on a winner, Adventure Holidays, I'm sure there must be a shooting range at Margate, Practical Pistol Shooting Course, Unarmed Comabat Course,
Go for Moonlit walks at night for the Practical and he gets paid for it.
Defintely the life of Reilly.
Think its an excellent idea.
On the other hand, €240 k at the moment would buy me a very nice property in Mauritius,Madagascar, Arkansas, St Kitts, the Grenadines, hell it would even buy a small charter sailboat somewhere.


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

Halo said:


> AlanB: Are you kidding.....? I wasn't aware that the life of Riley involved getting killed for your mobile. That money could get you something great on the Australian coast where you can have it all in total safety in a 1st world country.


I agree totally with you dude. There has got to be something wrong with a lot of these people living there and recommending people to go there. I would not be able to live with myself if someone got raped or murdered in SA because I recommended it to them. OZ is great and the weather is awesome. It is safe, so what more do you want out of a country. I am earning so much more money here and such a better lifestyle. People should start waking up and realize the Good old SA will be no more. I will remember it for what it was, and not it has become.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

More than wrong...... but it goes further than that..... Even if you do survive what type of a legacy do you leave your kids? A house in hell.... no thanks. There is also the fact that once in you are basically (for the majority) stuck as the Azanian Ront is worthless. Lets not mention making sure your kids and kids kids have decent passports.

SA is going nowhere fast so hop on-board if you want a scary ride.


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

alanb said:


> Hi guys,
> One of the previous threads really got into the woes of SA, crime etc. I have a new slant. Why not buy a Guest House on the lovely Kwazulu Natal South Coast for about 240,000 euros and live the life of Reilly. Warm tropical weather. Lots of overseas guests who rave about the place and as a bonus you make a good living. Is there problems here. Of course. Are they worse than other countries? Probably. Are they survivable? Definitely. Pros and Cons with the Pros truly magnificent.
> Cheers
> alanb


I sure as hell hope you are joking dude because I woul not the rape and murder of someone on my concions after I recommended SA to them, or telling people how wonderfull it is. Sorry dude, but I warn every white person in particular i speak to. People still do not realize that when you are dealing with a savage you can not reason with them


----------

